# Early Model S rain sensor



## MJJ (Aug 7, 2016)

My son has an (I think) 2014 Model S. In any event, it predates the release of cameras and automation. It's just a very nice electric car. He was surprised to find that the wipers came on automatically in the rain. Does anyone know how that works without a camera? What's the sensor?


----------



## CarpeFelis (7 mo ago)

Rain sensing capability has been around quite a while. I just wish it was working as well in my 2012 Model S as it once did in my 1985 Nissan 200SX!


----------

